# Bosc eating....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

It's hard to hold a camra and feed a bosc so that is why she missed so many times lol I but id rather keep my fingers then have a good video, mind that guy get's bit would be a funny video lol

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...ecatfish001.flv


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like he is doing much better


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man I am SO happy for you...you had me nervous for ya! Im am VERY happy for ya buddy.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks alot you 2, i cleaned my room to be spotless and my bosc she is doing very well... there is only one side effect from the MBD and that is it...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

It good to see your pretty girl doing so much better. She seems to have her strength back. She also seems to really like her catfish. Cool update


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i gave my moniter food with bones in if from day one,,,chicks/mice/ hamster..ect.. and his cage on a scale of 1 to 10 i would give it a 7-8,, it could be better.. but hes over 9 years old and has never had a health problem... and at any point did i ever over feed him ..HOW LONG DO THESE ANIMALS LIVE FOR PEAT SAKE,,LOL I GOT HIM WHEN I WAS 15 AND IAM 25 NOW...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

You see every bosc is difrent so what you stated it was my fault well kinda but all bosc take things diffrenly...

and "how long to thay live" well everyone will be diffrent...

---Jesse


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

she cant eat off teh ground


----------

